# Man jumps off pier to save dog



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just found this and it's so heartwarming,I had to share it.
A man jumps off a pier in choppy water to save a Malt mix. It's a big link,I hope it works. You'll have to scroll down a ways for the story,but it's well worth it!

Google Image Result for http://used-outboard-motor.net/Guy_Jumps_Off_Pier_To_Save_Womans_Dog_0.jpg


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

That is so sweet. I hope the doggie was okay. How did he get so far out in the ocean?!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I remember seeing that.... so cool!!!!

He wasn't far out, Twinkle, he fell off the pier. His Mom was panicking and this total stranger jumped in and saved him...so heartwarming! LOVE happy endings!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a hero! This was very touching and I'm so glad Raden was there to help the poor little pup out.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a brave gentlemen! I wish there were more like him!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww thats so sweet he was able to save the pup , great pics. thank god there are still kind ppl in the world.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We all need a hero. A perfect stranger will jump into cold churning water to save a dog...strangers unite on this list to save fluffs and save their eyesight. Heros everywhere unite....
I just loved this story so much.I couldn't resist passing it on.I know I'd do the same thing,only the fluff might have to rescue me,I don't swim well....I can dog paddle though.....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah! i remember this ^_^ I also love happy ending stories

hugs
Kat


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

A real life Prince Charming! :wub2:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh how sweet....love the heartwarming story.


----------

